
Yes, we were living in SF and joined the First AI/ML accelerator in Asia. Crazy? - sherm8n
https://blog.rocco.ai/we-got-accepted-into-zeroth-ai-didnt-turn-them-down-997e22b13ee
======
jcpy
From HK, cofounded a biz in Shanghai now Series B. So just sharing a bit of my
feelings.

First, congratulations, it must be really exciting getting on board this
adventure. Let me get to the point quick:

HK is expensive, extremely. If you're paying yourself (and your founders and
employees) good enough to live in HK, I'd strongly suggest that you move to
China, even Shenzhen. It will help slow the burn rate. Get a good VPN before
start :)

If your fund is in HK or anywhere outside China, great. Coz as I see it, you
dun really need connections into the China market. (I also see that your
product can be integrated with WeChat. China is another internet. The
landscape is different. It takes living and breathing to understand it.) Every
other social media you mentioned is a bit enough market to focus on.

Hope your product come to huge success. There're already some established
solution in your field but it's only in the beginning so keep it up. :)

------
sherm8n
I was curious, has anyone else here moved away from SF to start a startup?
What was the experience like entering international markets?

